

Will HTML5 leave Flash extinct? I hope so - joubee
http://www.thedigitalape.com/?p=562

======
ufomuffin
And why think flash should be on any platform?. You don't have to please every
user, and every platform. Flash has its power features and html5 is handy, but
far from getting there.

